# Statement by Dr. Norbert Reithofer outlines BMW's plans and targets for the future.



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

In other words, "we're diluting our brand and minimizing the characteristics that defined it for the last 40 years to try and sell more cars to soccer moms, Lexus owners, and logo whores."


----------

